# 11 pound walleye mount



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well went and picked up my walleye from the taxidermist and the colors were spot on from the picture I gave him of the fish once I caught it. Here it is it was 30 inchs and 11 pounds.


----------

